# Got my Guns



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

When I moved to the city.... I was unsure about bringing my guns along with me so I stored most of them at a friends house. With exception to a few I used often. This weekend I figured I would grab a couple to bring back home.

I used a 22-250 for my coyote gun for years. I never really thought to find out what model it was until I brought it home this weekend. I thought it was a Model 770 however.... turns out it is a 788..... Anyone know much about the model?

Also... I forgot about..... My Savage Model 840 series E .222. Anyone have the skinny on these too? I never shot this one much... maybe a handful of times because I had the 22-250.

A little TLC is needed but they will be back to good shape soon......


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> When I moved to the city.... I was unsure about bringing my guns along with me so I stored most of them at a friends house. With exception to a few I used often. This weekend I figured I would grab a couple to bring back home.
> 
> I used a 22-250 for my coyote gun for years. I never really thought to find out what model it was until I brought it home this weekend. I thought it was a Model 770 however.... turns out it is a 788..... Anyone know much about the model?
> 
> ...


 Sounds great, the pictures didn't come through on my end?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good point Rick.... give me a few min


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Remington








Savage


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Oooo that floor is dirty.... momma will know I did not take my boots off. I better clean before she gets home!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Remington
> View attachment 6388
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks, they look pretty new or just in real good shape.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Oooo that floor is dirty.... momma will know I did not take my boots off. I better clean before she gets home!


 Thought it was the doghouse floor But I guess you're in the other house!!! HA !!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

The 788 was a popular "bargain" rifle back in the 70's. Now they are sought after and sell for much more now, than they did brand new. It is generally a highly accurate rifle.

I don't have any practical exoerience with the Savage, but I suspect that it too might be a good shooter. The 222 round has a good reputation for accuracy and if it wasn't for the avaliable 223 ammo that the military adopted it would probably be as popular as the 223 is today.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have the 223 or should i say my Dad has my 223 model 788. SO SO gun How much you want for it? LOL. Mine is a great shooter and accurate as all get up there fore Dad wont let me have it back. Dont know about the savage but the remmy is a keeper if it aint shot out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll agree the people I know with 788's LOVE them. Nice guns !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

They are in decent condition... They had a little surface rust on them when I got them back. I wiped them down with some oil. I will do it again tomorrow or the Tuesday and they should be good. The 250 is a good shooing gun.... part of the reason I never used the .222. I want to get some new glass for the 250.... along with a few of my rifles. I have cheap stuff on all of them right now...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info to fellas


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

lol looks like it was worth saying twice for both of us.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

a good scope is never a bad idea. You could have the most accurate rifle ever built but if they scope wont hold a zero or its not clear enough to see out of your gun wont shoot well.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are some nice looking rifles Rick. Be careful with the oil. Too much will actually damage the wood causing it to swell and later on down the line damage the grain where it's not finished. Under the barrel and action. In my line of work I've seen it firsthand. While the wood stocks can be finicky in rough weather I've always loved the look of them.


----------

